# infos in Datei schreiben und auslesen



## mihawk (12. Februar 2004)

Hi!
ich habe gerade erst mit javascript angefangen. ich habe auf nem server ne txt-Datei liegen, in der ich ein paar informationen gespeichert habe. Wie kann ich diese infos jetzt zeilenweise auslesen und in variablen übergeben? und wie kann ich in die datei schreiben (inhalt überschreiben oder an das ende anhängen?)? Bitte helft mir! DANKE!


----------



## rootssw (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Da bist du leider fehl am Platz!
Alleine mit Clientseitigem JavaScript kannst du leider keine Dateien (be-)schreiben!


----------



## mihawk (13. Februar 2004)

schade, gibts den eine andere möglichkeit, um variablen abzuspeichern und später, bei erneutem seitenaufruf abzurufen? mySQL vielleicht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2004)

Logisch... mit serverseitigen Sachen wie PHP ist das kein Problem, wenn du ne mySQL-DB hast, um so besser


----------



## rootssw (13. Februar 2004)

Naja, es gibt da wohl auch noch sowas wie Java oder XML, aber das ist da wohl nicht sehr Sinnvoll.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Februar 2004)

Theoretisch könnte man über LIveConnect mit den  Input/Output Streams von Java in Files schreiben lassen - das ist aber ziemlich Netscape only und nicht wirklich einfach und die Skripte brauchen "UniversalFileAccess". Mit dem IE ist es auch möglich über ActiveX in Files zu lesen und zu schreiben. Dazu muss das ganze natürlich beim Client aktiviert sein.  Das ganz würde ungefähr so aussehen:


```
function schreiben(){
  var datei = "data.txt";
  var fso = new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
  datei = fso.OpenTextFile(datei, ForAppending, false);
  datei.WriteLine('dein Text');
  datei.Close();
}


function lesen(){
  var text = "data.txt";
  var ForReading = 1;
  var fso = new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
  datei = fso.OpenTextFile(text, ForReading, false);
  var zeile = datei.readline();
  datei.close();
}
```
Man kann damit aber nur auf den Client schreiben - Auf den Server kommst du mit ClientSeitigem Javascript überhauptnicht.

bye


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Februar 2004)

> Mit dem IE ist es auch möglich über ActiveX in Files zu lesen und zu schreiben. Dazu muss das ganze natürlich beim Client aktiviert sein. Das ganz würde ungefähr so aussehen:


Bäh schäm dich!
Was ist mit Sicherheit.
Wer das Clientseitig zulässt ist selbst schuld.
Wer das als Webentwickler anwendet, gehört auf den Mond geschossen.
Nimm lieber ein Serverseitiges Script:
- PHP
- JSP
- ASP
- CGI
...

Gruß Homer


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Februar 2004)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bäh schäm dich!
> Was ist mit Sicherheit.
> Wer das Clientseitig zulässt ist selbst schuld.


Genau 


> Wer das als Webentwickler anwendet, gehört auf den Mond geschossen.


Stimmt



> Nimm lieber ein Serverseitiges Script:
> - PHP
> - JSP
> - ASP
> ...


Kann dir nur zustimmen. War ja auch nur als kleiner Exkurs für interessierte gedacht und nicht als Empfehlung


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Februar 2004)

Na nicht das das noch jemand falsch auffasst 

Gruß Homer


----------

